# Spoiled turkey necks???



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

It's Chip's fourth week on raw, but due to an inability to pick up turkey necks, it'd be his third week variety-wise. He prefers chicken, but still eats the turkey okay.

I usually set out his dinner to thaw around 1 p.m. and he eats right around 5:30. Today, I was very late at work and then immediately had to go to an appointment and then had to take my mom somewhere so I didn't get home until around 8. I cut up his turkey first thing, but when I was putting everything away, I noticed that the other two turkey necks (I just set out the whole bag, which has three necks) looked...weird, at one end. I linked to a picture below.

Ew!

The one on the left looks like there's a big blood clot, and the one on the right looks like the meat is browned and it feels dry and leathery. Are they okay to feed? Should I cut all that part off? 

Just wondering. :|


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Idk... I'd throw it away or cut off the spoiled looking part...But that's just me, I'm sure plenty of people on the board will tell you it's okay to feed, and to be honest it's probably perfectly fine to feed to him. I wouldn't worry too much about the blood clot.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I have fed grosser things to Wallaby [don't tell my mom]... and I certainly wouldn't waste the whole neck if I were you. Just cut off the nasty part.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Meh. I'd definitely feed it as is.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL, okay...guess I shouldn't be horribly worried, then. I think I'll cut off the part that has the odd texture, but the rest of the neck looks normal. I'll be getting into fish this Sunday (he loves fish, thankfully), and all fish strikes me as looking gross with a weird texture, so I'll probably just have to get used to it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

i'd also feed as is.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, see. Don't they just comfort you? :] I'm sure Chip will love it.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> Lol, see. Don't they just comfort you? :] I'm sure Chip will love it.


If it wasn't for this website, I would have already had a heart attack from the stress of just planning to get started with raw  It's nowhere near as difficult as I made it out to be, but Chip is a crazy child and my grandma's pugs have both been sick the past two weeks (they both have upper and lower respiratory infections) AND I found a flea on Chip earlier so I don't want to take any chances with anything!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd feed as is as well.

Some of our turkey necks are nasty looking too....the dogs dont mind at all!! :wink:


----------



## TuckersMom (Apr 27, 2011)

I am new to raw, asking a bunch of questions as well. I would say, do what you are most comfortable with :smile: I had to decide whether or not to feed Tucker stinky, rotten smelling chicken backs. Based on everything I've heard, it probably would have been okay, but I chose not to because it was the decision I was most comfortable with.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Every other day I take out the bag of turkey necks, thaw them for about 4.5 hours, and then refreeze them leftovers. One turkey neck has lasted us about a week and a half, if I'm remembering correctly. 

Today, I noticed the turkey smelled a little different. I don't know what rotten meat smells like and the smell wasn't like OMG WHAT THE HECK IS THAT, so I didn't think anything of it and I chopped off a piece for Chip's dinner. About a quarter of the way through (this was my first day not helping him eat it), he gave up and left it. I went outside, called him over, and started holding it up so he could eat. The smell of this particular piece was stronger, and it was also one of the pieces that I had taken a picture of and shown in another thread as being worrisome, but I had completely forgotten. I took away the bone and kind of examined it and noticed that from the bone this thick white stuff was sort of seeping out. I got really worried and took it inside and threw it away (I'm thawing out chicken as I type this). Does it sound like they went bad to you? Is the constant thawing/refreezing bad?


----------

